# Summer Course



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Juno847627709@aol.com* on *Sat, 2 Dec 2000 11:10:19 EST*
Hey all.
    I‘ve got a buddy in an infantry regiment in southern ontarioEK Scot 
and he told me that he was able to take a combined QL2\3 course in the summer 
@ Meaford.
    I‘m wondering if I would be able to do that as well. That would be most 
preferable as I‘m not sure my schedule could handle a ‘school year‘ QL2 
course without problems of epic proportions.
    On another note, does anyone know what the combat dress in like in JTF2? 
I imagine there are variations like there are in every other unit, but I 
can‘t find any info on what they wear.
    Thanks,
                -Matt B.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Mason" <maseroni@hotmail.com>* on *Sat, 2 Dec 2000 15:18:01 -0600*
Matt,
You can combine the two courses QL2/QL3 and far as I know in the summer.
It‘s simply a longer course I can‘t remember how much longer, probably a
couple weeks, or maybe one?
But I suppose it would be up to the unit to decide.
Mason
PS  I have no idea what the JTF-2 uniforms are like but I‘m sure THEY have
the CADPAT stuff I DON‘T HAVE!
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Sean Stepan" <private_sean@budweiser.com>* on *2 Dec 2000 22:08:33 -0000*
some guys out here in lfwa did a ql2/3 course this past summer. the ql2 was abbreviated down to about 3 weeks, i believe, and then they went on a regular ql3 infantry course. from what i could tell, the ql2 portion was pretty hard assed, compared to mine, anyway. they probably make it harder to justify having a shorter course.
sean
_________________________________________________________________
Get your FREE Budweiser E-mail account at  http://budweiser.com 
Budweiser E-Mail must be used responsibly and only is for consumers 21 years of age and older!


Disclaimer: Neither Anheuser-Busch, Inc. the makers of BUDWEISER beer nor the operator of this E-Mail service or their respective affiliates have seen, endorsed or approved any of the content in this e-mail and expressly disclaim all liability for the content in whole and in part.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Derrick Forsythe <Derrick.Forsythe@gov.ab.ca>* on *Wed, 14 Mar 2001 14:39:29 -0700*
Ted - you or any other 39 CBG types out here lurking - I‘ve got a couple
questions on spots for this summer‘s courses - like why do my figures show
41 CBG giving up 50 of our R021 QL2/3 spots to 39 Bde - you guys in a hurt
locker in lotus land?
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

